# Iams



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

IAMS

Does anyone know if there is a problem with Iams dog food.

I have being trying to order Lucys ... AIms... Healthy aging... but cant get it anywhere.

I talked to the vet today and she said there was a problem with Iams, but wasnt anymore specific.

Does anyone have any info?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think there have been recalls because of salmonella...? But I thought that was just here in the US.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

lucysmum said:


> IAMS
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a problem with Iams dog food.
> 
> ...


The Iams Co recalled a substantial portion of their Prescription Diets due to potential salmonella contamination.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a link the recall notice on the Iams site, including the UPC codes in question:
Specialized Dry Pet Foods Limited Recall

It lists a lot of products, including three different Eukanuba lines - "Pure," "Custom Care," and "Naturally Wild."

The expiration dates go out to December 2011.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Also... check out this thread...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-feeding-recipes/85278-eukanuba-shortage.html

it apparently involves Iams too, since P&G makes both Euk and Iams.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah IAMS got recalled for salmonella and I think a few years back for melamine or something.
Anyways, IAMS is quite a poor quality food, if you look at the ingredients, you'll be shocked. Actually wha I discovered, Kirkland signature food is really good and quite cheap! It's at Costco, looks of breeders feed ikt to their littlers and dor food advisory (my personal dog food bible) rate it 4 stars, same as blue buffalo! So if you want a cheap but good quiality food, DEFINETLY DO NOT go for Iams!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Abby said:


> Yeah IAMS got recalled for salmonella and I think a few years back for melamine or something.
> Anyways, IAMS is quite a poor quality food, if you look at the ingredients, you'll be shocked. Actually wha I discovered, Kirkland signature food is really good and quite cheap! It's at Costco, looks of breeders feed ikt to their littlers and dor food advisory (my personal dog food bible) rate it 4 stars, same as blue buffalo! So if you want a cheap but good quiality food, DEFINETLY DO NOT go for Iams!


You do realize Kirkland's food is made by Diamond? Who have had many recalls over the years. Not saying the Kirkland food is bad, but if manufacturer's recall is a concern to you.......this one should be as well.

As far as Iams is concerned, many feed it with great results. I have along with Eukanuba. And I don't give a hoot what star rating is given by some web site who has an agenda. :


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

This is more than just the recall. It sounds like Iams and Eukanuba are changing over their production plants and there is going to be a shortage of supply for quite some time. I have been told it could be until spring. Obviously, can't wait that long.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The rescue pups just finished a bag of Iams puppy, it called for each pup to get 1 cup of food or more per day (3 - 4 pound puppies). They are now on a holistic food (I can look it up when I go in there, it's almost nine and they're all quiet so I'm not waking them up!) and they need 1/4 a cup a day, huge difference! Looking forward to much less poop anyway!

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably the recall that affected the speciality Iams blends. They'll probably be back on track soon.

Don't listen to the crap that gets thrown around about Iams. It's a perfectly good food. There seems to be more overblown nonsense about dog food online than any reasonable analysis anymore.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, I am aware pf the 2007 recalls of diamond and kirkland, I'm just saying, they are a very good food for the price, much better than iams and maybe even cheaper


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Abby said:


> Yeah IAMS got recalled for...for melamine or something.


It was some of Iams' wet food that was recalled in 2007, not the dry that is being effected now.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, and it was a certain wet food of kirkland's as well.
all i'm saying is that fore the same price, kirland is much much much better quality.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Abby said:


> yes, and it was a certain wet food of kirkland's as well.
> all i'm saying is that fore the same price, kirland is much much much better quality.


Well.....that's a matter of opinion. And Costco is not in every town. The nearest one for me is 120 miles away. Not an option for all.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't want to sound rude, but actually, it's not. just look at the ingredients list and nutrition content.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Abby said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but actually, it's not. just look at the ingredients list and nutrition content.


It depends on the criteria you use. High GA numbers can be a problem, and some of the misinformation on some of the dog food websites leads to prejudice against ingredients that are perfectly good. Iams has a couple of the ingredients that some websites have branded as demonic, but that doesn't make it the worse food in reality.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I kinda think something to remember is that some dog foods are fine for some dogs. But cause major stomach issues with other dogs. 

IAMS and Eukanuba were two dog foods we tried with our goldens (Sam and Dan) and had to deal with major league collitis, bladder infections, and UTI's. 

On our instructor's advice, we switched to Nutro and the dogs lived happily ever after for the next 10 or so years. 

Per my own experience with my dogs, I would not touch IAMS or Eukanuba. My vet gave us a free package of IAMS when we brought our Jacks in for his first appointment. I smiled very nice and threw it in the garbage when I got home.

The kibble I have our Jacks on is something we are going to be switching our collie (who has chronic stomach issues) on shortly. We've been weaning him on it and testing him for the last few months, and it seems to agree with him. 

Whatever you decide is a good dog food, it should be two things:

1. Something the dog thrives on (he's not throwing up, his fur is shiny, his eyes are bright, he's holding a steady weight, his urine tests normal re/crystals, and he has regular poop). 

2. The dog enjoys eating it and readily snarfs it all down. 

Other than that, I'm suspicious that dog foods can cause diseases like kidney/renal failure and even cancer. And obviously long time collitis can become life threatening. 

Our first golden was on pedigree all his life. He obviously had a hereditary issue that caused him to die from renal failure at 6, but we've always suspected there had to of been a trigger. One thing is for sure - he never liked eating that food and our other golden also turned his nose up at it.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Abby said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but actually, it's not. just look at the ingredients list and nutrition content.


Oh I have. Again, what important to me is how the food works. Not what some website that has a bias against grains has to say about it. Some people want to pick their foods by strictly reading an ingredient list or what dog food analysis rates a brand. Not me. I will gladly follow in the foot steps of the thousands of consumers who use the brand successfully.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to poo-poo Iams after it gave Ranger the itchies, lost the gleam to his coat and made his ears stinky and red. Not to mention I was feeding him 4 cups a food day and picking up poop by the bucket. I swapped over to Orijen for suspected allergies and Ranger THRIVED. Gleaming coat, tons of energy, ears not stinky...the proof was in the pudding. Or so I thought. 

The Orijen did a formula switch, and Ranger had the worst gas and his coat got brittle. I found a new grain free food but Ranger was getting too fat on it, so I to find another new one...and finally settled on Acana Light and Fit since Ranger wasn't getting much exercise with me and my bum ankle. It wasn't grain-free, but I figured Ranger's bad reaction to the Iams was from Iams being a crappy food. Until 3 weeks later, Ranger had an ear infection, an eye infection, was throwing up, and eventually threw up undigested and bloated WHOLE pieces of Acana kibble...12 hours after his last meal.

Turns out Ranger wasn't doing poorly on the Iams because it was "bad", he did poorly on it because of the grains. Just like he did poorly on the Acana which most people (including all the dog advisory sites) say is a great food. 

If it works for your dog, go ahead and feed it. If it doesn't, then you'll see - bad coat, not enough energy, possible ear and eye infections...dogs don't have shiny coats, clear eyes and tons of energy on a food that's not giving them nutrients needed.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I used to poo-poo Iams after it gave Ranger the itchies, lost the gleam to his coat and made his ears stinky and red. Not to mention I was feeding him 4 cups a food day and picking up poop by the bucket. I swapped over to Orijen for suspected allergies and Ranger THRIVED. Gleaming coat, tons of energy, ears not stinky...the proof was in the pudding. Or so I thought.
> 
> The Orijen did a formula switch, and Ranger had the worst gas and his coat got brittle. I found a new grain free food but Ranger was getting too fat on it, so I to find another new one...and finally settled on Acana Light and Fit since Ranger wasn't getting much exercise with me and my bum ankle. It wasn't grain-free, but I figured Ranger's bad reaction to the Iams was from Iams being a crappy food. Until 3 weeks later, Ranger had an ear infection, an eye infection, was throwing up, and eventually threw up undigested and bloated WHOLE pieces of Acana kibble...12 hours after his last meal.
> 
> ...


:thanks: Thank you Ranger, for that excellent example.


----------



## elh1232 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been feeding Iams Lamb & Rice to Morgan & Buddy. Was feeding them 4Health large breed formula but it wasn't agreeing with Buddy. They seem to like the Iams & do well on it.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I would HIGHLY recommend that you guys safely switch your dogs off Iams and NEVER go back. Iams killed my mickey with the last recall! Iams food poisoned him, shut down his kidneys and he passed on.

Iams is nothing but fillers; and is not good for your dogs. I would at least feed pedigree if budget is an issue because they haven't killed any pets they are supposed to be feeding lately. 

Personally; we feed Lincoln Orijen dog food but we are lucky enough to be in a situation where that is possible. Since the switch from Iams to Orijen Lincoln is doing so well. His poop is always solid and he scarfs it down. Best thing is that it is nutritionally formulated so that he grows slowly for proper joint and bone development; which helps to avoid non-genetic Hip Dysplasia.

This is my personal opinion. I just wanted to share my experiences and losses caused by Iams with my fellow GR lovers; you have the right to know.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> You do realize Kirkland's food is made by Diamond? Who have had many recalls over the years. Not saying the Kirkland food is bad, but if manufacturer's recall is a concern to you.......this one should be as well.
> 
> As far as Iams is concerned, many feed it with great results. I have along with Eukanuba. And I don't give a hoot what star rating is given by some web site who has an agenda. :


I have been feeding Iams cat food to our cats for years ... before Iams we had urinary health problems and have never had any with Iams. At this time wouldn't feed kitties anything else. 

I did hear about a Iams recall not long ago but it was on canned. I am not even sure if it was dog or cat food I never looked it up because we only feed dry.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LincolnsMom said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend that you guys safely switch your dogs off Iams and NEVER go back. Iams killed my mickey with the last recall! Iams food poisoned him, shut down his kidneys and he passed on.


I'm really sorry to hear about what happened to Mickey.

Can you give us some more details? Like which Iams food he was on when he died? Was this during the big melamine recall?


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your concern. 

Mickey was on the dry food I can't tell you which one for sure because it's been so long. It was during the big 2007 Recall. What's worse was that he passed on slowly and it was very, very hard to see him suffer. There was nothing we could do for him at all; no treatments could clean the toxins from his body. 

After this second recall I say that this company is clearly being too lax with it's standards and I wouldn't want you guys to lose any of your babies like I lost mine. I still feel angry and sad about it to this day. He was only 4 when he passed on.


----------



## Kimbiscuit (Dec 5, 2010)

Any idea about the IAM's treats??


----------

